# KMail als Tray Icon?

## BlackEye

Ich hab schon einiges darüber gelesen, doch die Funkion, wo ich anschalten kann, ob KMail als Tray-Icon läuft oder nicht, find ich nicht...

kann mir mal jemand den Weg zeigen?  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEye

ok, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

hab es eben gefunden  :Smile: 

----------

## Deever

Also ich find die Option nirgends...wo ist die?  :Surprised: 

Gruss,

dev

----------

## boris64

ich kann lesen, finde aber irgendwie trotzdem

nicht die gewünschte lösung...

bin ich im kmail-handbuch richtig?

----------

## wody

Leute,

ist zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz leicht zu finden....

Klickst Du hier:

Settings -> Configure KMail -> Network - Receiving Tab -> bei "New Mail Notification" System Tray Notification anklicken -> jetzt kannst Always show system tray anklicken  :Mr. Green: 

voila...

Ciao,

wody

----------

## xces

Soweit ich weiß, geht das aber erst ab KDE 3.2 und der dort enthaltenen KMail Version.

----------

## wody

Jep, das stimmt. Ich hab die 3.1.94 hier (3.2 Beta_2)  :Wink: 

----------

## gordin

Bei mir ist die ganze Sache allerdings nicht besonders stabil.

Ein rechtsklick auf das Icon, KMail stürzt ab. Linksklick geht, solange keine neuen Nachrichten da sind.

Mag aber sein, dass das daran liegt das ich noch KDE 3.1.4 verwende und nur KMail aus 3.2. Kicker ist also noch der alte.

----------

## wody

Ja, das kann schon am 3.1.4er KDE-Kern liegen  :Wink: 

Ich hab komplett 3.1.94 hier, alsa die 3.2er Beta2 und da gibt's mit dem KMail-Tray Icon keinerlei Probleme...

----------

## wizzzard

Kann man das ganze auch irgendwie so einstellen, dass man außer dem System Tray Icon nichts mehr von Kmail sieht? Ihr wisst hoffentlich was ich meine   :Wink: 

----------

## wody

Hmm falls du meinst, dass KMail aus der Taskleiste verschwindet und praktisch ausser dem Tray-Icon kein lebenszeichen mehr von sich gibt  :Wink:  , dann musst du nur auf "Always-Show-Tray-Icon" klicken in dem Menü, das ich oben erwähn habe.

Mit einem Klick auf der Tray-Icon öffnet und schliesst dann der Fenster.

Neue Mails werden auch im Tray-Icon angezeigt...

Probiers mal aus  :Smile: 

wody

----------

## int2str

Ihr könnt auch einfach kbiff benutzen...

Gruss,

   André

----------

## tuxfan

Da ja hier schon einige die 3.2er Version von KMail benutzen, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob damit auch endlich das parallele Abfragen mehrerer Emailkonten unterstützt wird oder nach wie vor nur die serielle Abfrage.

----------

## wody

Hmm, da ich meine Mails mit fetchmail hole und KMail nur noch auf den lokalen IMAP-Server zugreift, kann ich da leider nix zu sagen  :Sad: 

----------

## wizzzard

Hmm, also, wenn du meinst, dass er bei mehreren Konten eins nach dem anderen abfragt, und erst zum nächsten geht, wenn das vorige beendet ist, mit Timeout oder normal, dann ja.

----------

## BlackEye

öhm, was aber keine Besonderheit sein sollte und schon ewig geht...

Er meint bestimmt was anderes?

----------

## gordin

Ich kann bestätigen das der die Mails von allen Servern parallel holt.

Auch ein Mailfilter hält jetzt nicht mehr alles auf, sondern nur die zu filternde Mail.

Benutzt Kontact  :Wink: 

----------

## Kuhrscher

Gibt das irgendwie die Möglichkeit, dass KMail nur als TrayIcon startet, ich also KMail in den Autostart packen kann und beim Start von KDE von KMail nichts außer dem TrayIcon sehe?

----------

## Mac Fly

```
kstart --skiptaskbar kmail
```

----------

## Kuhrscher

Hmm, so kommt KMail zwar nicht in die Taskleiste, poppt aber beim Start trotzdem auf... Aber die Richtung stimmt   :Wink: 

----------

## Mac Fly

```
kstart --skiptaskbar --onbottom kmail
```

Dies bringt das kmail fenster hinter alle anderen...

----------

## SPW

Das ist ja toll! Jetzt habe ich allerdings ein Problem. Ich hatte immer Korn benutzt und jetzt da ich KMail im Tray habe möchte ich dass Korn nicht mehr automatisch mit KDE startet. Ich have im file:/home/spw/.kde3.2/Autostart nachgeschaut, dort befindet Korn sich nicht. Dennoch startet dieser bei jedem Start von KDE. Wie werde ich ihn los?

----------

